# Bad ears, big nose



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Everyone else has great pix this year, it's been a super crop of babies. 
Unfortunately, this girl is just awkward. She leaves her ears mostly flat, 
usually looks a bit rumpled. She's also rather stand off-ish. She is on 
Craig's list this week. I've had 2 good requests to come see her. On the 
plus side, she is naturally polled....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very unique looking doeling!
I like the elegant footwear!
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, whether you sell her or keep her she needs a round of AD&E paste and a bo.se shot. She has what we used to call nutritional dystrophy in the old days. 
You really wouldn't believe the difference after a few weeks of vitamin therapy.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Well, whether you sell her or keep her she needs a round of AD&E paste and a bo.se shot. She has what we used to call nutritional dystrophy in the old days.
> You really wouldn't believe the difference after a few weeks of vitamin therapy.


@goathiker - what are the signs for that?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll pull her from selling, then. I have been slamming my herd with selenium & minerals for the last 2 years. She just never looked as good as the rest. 
After the 2016 flood I had all kinds of issues, finally got things fixed...I thought. I wonder if there is something about her body system that is different from the rest. No Bo-Se but I have paste & replamin.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Will that fix her ears? (just kidding...)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If shes myotonic, her ears are fine.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Pygmy/Nigerian cross, weaned Thursday. She's on creep feed=14% livestock pellets, Calf Manna, Alfalfa Pellets & top-dressed with a bit of Horse Senior feed (for sweetness, helps get them started on the creep feed). Loose Purina wind & rain, salt, mineral and selenium blocks. The momma's all get replamin, but I haven't done the babies. I thought they'd get the minerals from nursing. She acts goofy as all the rest, just not impressed with humans, kind of hangs back instead of wanting attention.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.


----------

